# Aramaic: I have my strength



## chiarina812

hello, I have to translate a short phrase in Aramaic. Can you help me? thanks


----------



## ks20495

What is the phrase?


----------



## chiarina812

hello!!!
the sentence is "I have my strength".
bye bye


----------



## ks20495

אית לי חילי
(Although you should know this is Jewish Aramaic from the Middle Ages and isn't spoken by anyone today.)


----------



## origumi

ks20495 said:


> אית לי חילי


תֻּקְפִי instead of חֵילִי also works.


----------



## chiarina812

then the phrase is the first or second?


----------



## origumi

The first is good.


----------



## chiarina812

excuse why the symbol of origumi are different from those ks20495? 
thank you very much
Chiara


----------



## origumi

chiarina812 said:


> excuse why the symbol of origumi are different from those ks20495?


I proposed a synonym, and also wrote the two words with diacritics. many Semitic alphabets, among them Aramaic (classic and modern), Hebrew (ancient and modern), Arabic, do not have any vowel or very few vowels. The diacritics guide how to pronounce the word, the same function that vowels have in European languages. Diacritics are usually omitted except in children / learning books and in some old texts like the Bible.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abjad
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diacritic


----------



## chiarina812

hy Origumi and thank you so much. I have another matter, when I copy the words on my pc it changes the caracter writing from left to right.
I' d like, if you can, to have a file with all the words wroten with diacritics and saved as a photo in jpeg or similar.
so I'll can print it. thank you very much.
if you cannot publish a photo here, please send me an e-mail <<removed>>


----------



## chiarina812

the phrase is "I am my strength"......


----------



## origumi

First line: I have my strenth
Second line: I am my strength

This is Hebrew alphabet, which was also the Aramaic at certain times. It's not modern Aramaic.

Click to enlarge. Read from right to left.


----------



## JAN SHAR

I think "I am my strength" should have been eno no cheli, not eno hu cheli.

ܐܝܬ ܠܝ ܚܝܠܝ
ܐܢܐ ܐܢܐ ܚܝܠܝ


----------

